

Best Professional Advice I Ever Got (2013) - sidcool
http://ericniebler.com/2013/07/04/best-professional-advice-i-ever-got/

======
acconrad
Eric's site is down right now (presumably by site load), the advice is simply:

"every now and then I’m going to come into your office and ask you, “What are
you working on that I don’t know about?” You should always have something to
tell me."

~~~
MadManE
I feel like you have to have a pretty good boss for this to be truly
applicable. I'm not sure I've ever been in a position where I've had _time_
for side projects, let alone had a boss that would have rewarded that time
spent.

~~~
sanderjd
It's definitely a balance, but I really relate to the advice and have always
_made_ time for researching and doing a little experimentation with some ideas
that may or may not ever go anywhere. If I get to a point where I think they
should go somewhere, I bring it up and see if we can get work scheduled, which
may or may not happen. The tough part is knowing when to stop independent
experimentation and start getting buy-in, and letting things go (at least for
awhile) if you can't.

------
sramam
[https://web.archive.org/web/20131207020421/http://ericnieble...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131207020421/http://ericniebler.com/2013/07/04/best-
professional-advice-i-ever-got/)

~~~
mVChr
And text-only cache for the spartan:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tjZs5Ve...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:tjZs5Ve6W6oJ:ericniebler.com/2013/07/04/best-
professional-advice-i-ever-got/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

------
malux85
"Use a CDN" ? ;)

------
sorokod
"What are you working on that I don’t know about? On your free time - because
I want a cut of that. On the off chance that it will be useful to the
corporation."

